# Anyone else have finals this week



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

like the title says


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

nope we just started a new trimester right after thanksgiving so we wont have them for a while


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

yup! algebra ll, us history advanced placement"AP", english lll advanced placement"AP", chemistry, gosh i hate this week!


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Ya, I really dont want to think about it. Have Engineering Economy, Chem, and Engineering Projects. Should be a fun week. Good luck to you all!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm a frosh And I have finals for Honors BIO, Honors English, Algebra 2 Honors, AP Human Geography, and Spanish 1.

Jake


----------



## Mach2 (Nov 14, 2010)

Im a senior and luckily our finals don't start till next monday and are spread out over two days with block scheduling. I can't wait till next semester ill have two hours in the morning and then im done for the rest of the day and will be able to work!


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

I just finished my fall semester today! I had three finals today; fire safety,
Process safety management, and international safety and health..... I'm glad today is over with. Goodluck this week and next week fellow ATers


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Yup.. I can't wait to get them over with and get some hunting in over the break.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

I got em right after Christmas.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

hoytarcherygal said:


> nope we just started a new trimester right after thanksgiving so we wont have them for a while


whats a trimester?


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

like a semester. but its 12weeks long and you have 3 of them a year


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

we were out of school monday and teusday. but we wouldnt have any. Were on trimester and ours started in the middle of thanksgiving. so no finals right now.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I had my first final today and have 2 more on monday. I just want the semester to be over with so that i can get in the woods for a couple weeks straight.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

with homeschooling and what not we don't have finals this week, but we will have 3 days of school this week.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Yep and have to do a ton of schoolwork by 3:00 or i fail this semester


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Ours were last week and I was exempt from them all because of all A's


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

lucky! everyone takes them here no matter what.


Dwill said:


> Ours were last week and I was exempt from them all because of all A's


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

hoytarcherygal said:


> lucky! everyone takes them here no matter what.


same here.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

sucks dont it? haha


corpralbarn said:


> same here.


----------



## SconnieTrykon (Nov 20, 2010)

Finished last week...celebrated the start of break with a new Alphamax...life is good right now


----------

